# 트랙터 타본 적 있니?영어로 뭘까요?



## Placeinthesun

해본적 있냐고 물을 때 현재완료를 쓰는데
트랙터에 대해 설명하면서 트랙터를 경험삼아
타본 적 있냐고 어린아이들에게 물을 때
어떻게 표현하면 좋을까요?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Placeinthesun, 

Have you ever got/gotten on a tractor (before)?
Have you ever rode on a tractor (before)?
Have you ever had a ride on a tractor (before)?

These should do it.


----------



## Placeinthesun

정말 감사합니다

그런데 제 질문을 수정해서 다시 질문할게요.
트렉터에 대해 잘 몰랐는데 운전석하나만 존재하네요. 이럴경우 탈 수가 없는데 그럼 그냥 정지된 트랙터에 앉아본 적 있냐고 할경우,

Have you tried sitting on a tractor?

라고 할 수 있나요?


----------



## pcy0308

Yes, your phrase sounds perfectly fine. 

Some other suggestions would be:
_Have you ever sat on a tractor
Have you ever got/gotten on a tractor_
etc.,


----------



## Placeinthesun

Thank you very much


----------

